# Ironclad Cad



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Just found this on Warseer.











Thoughts?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Dude, I'm a marine player and I can say, that dread looks too overpowered...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Dude, I'm a marine player and I can say, that dread looks too overpowered...


It's not overpowered. It looks beyond badass, but it has a rough time with heavily armored targets until it gets within stabbing range.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks nice.
In the new codex the IronClad dread can be given 2 hunter killer missles and I guess that arm in the first photo is the Ironclad assault launchers


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not all that impressed, though I don't hate it. It doesn't really seem like it has more armour than a normal dread, only more weapons.

I don't like the CCWs. Imperial dreads somehow seem to always have pretty harmless looking weapon arms. Bjorn had a reasonably good claw and the FW rock drill is cool, but otherwise it looks like the thing wouldn't be able to grip anything much at all. 

What's with the arm with 4 dildos and a flame thrower on it? I can think of no practical use for this weapon combo. I guess I'd start running if I saw a guy with one of these coming towards me.


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

yea the Ironclad assault launcher (dildo thing) is pretty pointless all it does is give you offence and defensive nades.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Honestly I think it looks like crap. I think GW is trying to hard to come up with interesting units for there bread and butter (space marines) and this one just fell kinda flat. Interesting in theory but then again everything looks good on paper. I would rather build my own out of a normal dread.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, that photo looks like an ad from the mining equipment mags i was reading when i was working this summer. Gw should take some more inspiration from that kind of stuff, because a lot of it looks terrifying.


----------



## Madmcc (Jul 29, 2008)

I think it looks good, but it doesn't keep in GW's normal style.

The OTT look reminds me more of Privateer Press's mini's.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I like the Frag launchers on front but that's about it. If I were to build an Ironclad, I'd probably just covert the existing Dread model and add parts from this new kit. It just looks too toyish in my opinion.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I like the fact that it has CC options for each side but overall It's nothing special. It's nice but it's nothing I'm going crazy for.... Could be my complete lack of dreads in my collection though......


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those weapons look too mangaesque, Battletekish for my liking.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> I like the fact that it has CC options for each side but overall It's nothing special. It's nice but it's nothing I'm going crazy for.... Could be my complete lack of dreads in my collection though......


I'm thinking it might be good for chaos.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

What is it with GW lately? They take something good and fuck it all up. It started with the Chaos Space Marines Codex and they've been steadily screwing with things since. Now the Dreadnoughts? I mean, the GW Venerable Dread sucks enough but this? Is nothing sacred?:no: I wish someone would take the reins out of their hands before they steer us straight off the side of the damn mountain.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I don't think It's a fucked up model really. Just different.... nothing exactly wrong with different..... Probably just needs getting used to.....


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The arms are so so, and it looks like a normal Dread with assault launcher. I think I will be kit bashing my own.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Hopefully CAD doesnt do this guy justice cuz that things is ugly...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i like the idea of the huricane bolters.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

Over-all, the dreadnought got more options, which is good. This dude just looks a bit heavy on the arms, but what matters is plastic, not CAD.


----------



## Skull Lord Kar'gor (Aug 25, 2008)

As an Iron Warrrior Player, I find its an interesting concept, I mean we are the masters of seige warfare, but yeah I don;t like the design, its got too much goin on & looks just like a normal dread with stuff stuck on. 

The Power/shock ram weapons (or what ever it is) is too complicated... would have been better if it was a good old massive Pistoned Battering Ram. 

The Hurricane Bolters are just plain boring, would look better with some Ammo hoppers on the side.

The Twin Hunter Killer missile would look better if it was on a rack rather then just stuck on the shoulders.

Not sure what could be done with the frag launchers though

Lastly the shape of the chain blade is a bit bland... would be cool if it looked more like a classic Reaver titan Chain fist!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

its alright, but i think its just too powerful in a game. the arm looks stupid too. both of them.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

It's beautiful...I convert like a fiend, but I would love just to own this beautiful monster

Unless it;s all metal, then fuck it, I'll build my own.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm with Gal on this one. Looks quite beastly...I'll definitely be picking one up at some point.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Love the model itself as it just looks bad ass. What I hate is the fact that GW took away my option to take a AV13 dread saying it was overpowered and then turned around and handed that very thing to the Smurfs 

But like I said, model-wise, that thing looks *killer*.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I think i can make room for about 3 of these badasses in my nid hunter Ultramarines army. I have play tested this monster and it rocks i killed 2 Carnafexs in Close combat and shot the shit out of 2 units of 6 geansteelers with this thing. My opponet could not do anything to it because he was rolling so badly. Over all i give it a 10/10:shok:k::wacko:


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

My thoughts on improving the model:

Ditch the banner. Anything involved in breaking down buildings, drilling, etc, should probably leave its ornamental flags at home. You're going to be pummeling through rock and bone and metal. If anything, the flag belongs on the venerable dreads.

Ditch the oversized arms. It looks, as mentioned above, like a kids toy. I propose arms on with drills that are properly proportioned, in the style of that new breaching drill that FW released for the DKoK.

And definitely lose the dildos.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

For the record, the "Dildos" are the Seismic Hammer (not, as someone mentioned, the assault launcher)

The assault launchers are the chest platwes that look like the frag launchers from a crusader.


----------



## Ordog (Mar 28, 2007)

A mix between "Do not want" and "Must have that thing"

For the "Do not want" i just say:

-It looks a bit overloaded with goods. Like an Swiss Armyknive.
-The arms give him an unbalaced look. If he raises one arm to hit something, it would be drop to the ground.
-The Legs. they are still the same as on the last Dread (exept for the Armorplates). Looks like an Bodybuilder with chickenlegs..

For "Must have"

-It looks brutal.
-if its an plastic kit it have million ways for some ordogstyled Makeovers


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

If it's plastic I'll take three. If it's metal I'll get one and use the FW Siege Dread arm on the left and whatever on the right.

The Seismic Hammer thingie is meant to be a truly nasty vehicle smacking toy right? So why have a Chainfist option? Given the choice between 10+1d6 penetration with +1 damage if I penetrate and 10+2d6 penetration I'll take the 2d6.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I'd rather have the +1 to damage result than the 2d6 penetration. It's a S10 weapon, you don't need the extra penetration that much.

Plus, the Chainfist would reduce it to Initiative 1, don't forget. (Striking on initiative is a special ability of the dreadnought close combat weapon, not the dread itself)


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

You've never seen my die rolls have you? :wink:

Where do you get the idea that the I of the attack is based on the DCW and not that Dreadnoughts are great, huge, war machines? There's no reason to assume that just because it's a different CCW the rules on Dreads would suddenly change.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Because that's the way it works, mate.

Chainfist forces the user to strike at I1, no exceptions made for dreads. p42

Nothing in the rules for walkers says that they're immune to that either. p72. There is no "Walkers may use powerfists, thunder hammers and chainfistgs at their normal initiative score." Nothing in the Dreadnought description says anything about that either.

Now, look up DCCW, p73 it mentions that it doubles the walker's strength but makes no mention of lowering its initiative. A DCCW is NOT a Powerfist.

In other words, Dreads strike at I4 for the same reason that a sarge with a Power Weapon strikes at I4, because nothing in the weapon description tells you to strike at a lower initiative (A DCCW isn't a Powerfist)

A terminator with a Chainfist strikes at I1 because his weapon description says he does.
Without a special rule explicitly spelling it out, a Dreadnought with a Chainfist strikes at I1 as well.

Sure, he's a big, hulking machine, but he has a big, hulking chainfist too.


----------



## Camaris (Aug 4, 2008)

There's no argueing with Galahad.
He certainly know his stuff.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Galahad said:


> For the record, the "Dildos" are the Seismic Hammer (not, as someone mentioned, the assault launcher)
> 
> The assault launchers are the chest platwes that look like the frag launchers from a crusader.


And here was me looking for a proper hammer :blush: I like the look of it, bar the banner. Drives me nuts them keep changing the style of things - dropping banners off Sgts and Dreads, sticking them back on etc. Right bugger if you've got older models like me - I keep buying banner pole backpacks lol.


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

I can see that dred in my army and also see crashing through many bunker walls, defensive positions and even the odd unfortunate character


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I think it looks supeb.

Dreds are a unit which just screams FORTY K at me and anything which makes them more than a single turn army centrepiece seems good to me.


----------



## VaderStyle (Oct 1, 2008)

looks like a pretty cool model to me..
I'll certainly be getting one of them but the seismic hammer does look a bit OTT


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

It's awesome looking, but if I see one on a board it's taking a rail shot and going down. Same thing goes for a regular dread That much CC power against Tau needs to be erased. But only on the table. Let the smurfs spend that much to destroy me up close. It should never get there, against any tough three army, if the IG don't scatter.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

god that thing is so silly. look how ridiculous it looks! all that bulky crap all over it, foolish and stupid. I'll take two.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

umm I'm not impressed, I would rather convert my own from a plastic kit.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, disappointing.

I feel a Forgeworld conversion coming on...


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

Underground Heretic said:


> It's awesome looking, but if I see one on a board it's taking a rail shot and going down. Same thing goes for a regular dread That much CC power against Tau needs to be erased. But only on the table. Let the smurfs spend that much to destroy me up close. It should never get there, against any tough three army, if the IG don't scatter.


true, but what about the squad of 8 assault terminators backing it up?:shok:


----------

